# Marine Aquariums > Nano Tanks >  For gary

## lost

There you go mateIMG_20140126_110052_206.jpg

----------


## Gary R

What is the size of the tube you got in there dave .....as it looks a bit small ....try and take a picture of the wrighting on the right of it ....and is the tube white / blue or both in colour 

I would say if you can add a JBJ 24G Nano Cube 36W Compact Fluorescent Combo Lamp

----------


## lost

its a 18w pl blue/white tube

----------


## Gary R

I would say it would be best to try and change the ballast to a 36w one and get a new 36w blue / white tube ....that would do it ....as it looks like it would fit 

that if you could change it yourself ?

----------


## lost

I would have to take it to bits to see if it dose come to bits, from what I can see on ebay it is a question of changing the wires question is would that be better than a led strip or tile?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/electronic-ballast-36w-t8

----------


## Gary R

You would need to see if the 36w lamp would fit ...plus you would need the ballast with 1x36W ...not the ones with 2x36w
Then if they do fit ......yes it would be 100% better for lighting than you got now  :Smile:

----------

*lost* (15-02-2014)

----------


## lost

I still like the look of the leds not sure if the tile or strip would give out a better spread of light I like the thought of having one tile in the middle of the hood

----------

